# Forming a Furmeet



## Riyeko (Apr 5, 2010)

A person I met on here that lives quite close to me, was interested in organizing a furmeet that possibly would turn into an annual thing, or something our "group" of missouri furries would do every year... if it was wanted.

Now, we kind of have a place picked out and an idea of what we want to do and all that good stuff, but... what do furries normally want to do during a furmeet?
Hang out around our cars or in a hotel room and watch television?
Go out to a restaurant and goof off with the public?
Would they want to do something interesting (such as,we were thinking of having a 1-3 mile trail hike through some wilderness)??

Now, as I mentioned above, the place we were kind of picking out is a state park.
Its big, its cool, me personally ive never been there.
Im the kind of person that believes that humans are social animals (snicker), and as we are trail hiking using the buddy system, that we are more apt to break the ice by wandering around and doing something slightly physical and just plain goofing off, rather than sitting around stationary in a hotel room somewhere.

Would furries be interested in going on a short trail hike that would end up using a building or area that was meant for picnics to have lunch and just chill out?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm part of a local Furry group that meets at least once a month. A typical meetup involves food, usually a picnic, and then some sort of adventure. We've been to museums, planetariums, the works. Bowling is a good option, too. Some of the furs end up playing video games at another's house, but large crowds might not fit.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 6, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I'm part of a local Furry group that meets at least once a month. A typical meetup involves food, usually a picnic, and then some sort of adventure. We've been to museums, planetariums, the works. Bowling is a good option, too. Some of the furs end up playing video games at another's house, but large crowds might not fit.



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Aden (Apr 6, 2010)

Capture the flag, yo
preferably with paintball guns


----------



## Stahi (Apr 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> Capture the flag, yo
> preferably with paintball guns



...Why paintball guns?


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 6, 2010)

Stahi said:


> ...Why paintball guns?



THere are few and far between paintball games around here and where we are planning to hold this little shin gig.

Most likely we will go on a trail hike and rent a cabin for a night... *shrug*


----------



## Danale (Apr 6, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> rent a cabin for a night... *shrug*



Oh I see where this is going


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Apr 7, 2010)

Furmeets don't sound so bad, so long as the physical activity part filters out a few of them. :V


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 7, 2010)

Danale said:


> Oh I see where this is going



Theres three rules im enacting.

1. No Yiffing.
2. No drugs.
3. Minimum alcohol and no stupid drunkeness.

So you can take your "its going certain places" and push it into the toilet.. or trash.. whatever you see fit.


----------

